# Currently Online



## candycoated (Feb 15, 2013)

When I signed up for this forum I was given the privacy option to hide my online status, which I chose to apply. Now my profile is showing online.  tried to find the toggle in my user settings, but I don't see it. So has the option been removed? No big deal, I'm just curious.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 15, 2013)

Happy Friday Lady Mel!  go on your profile and click on the Edit Account Details.....scroll down and you will be able to choose the invisible or online status.  I just went to make sure that I knew where it was.

Kat


----------



## candycoated (Feb 15, 2013)

I swear I don't see it!

Under Edit Account Details there are six subcategories:
[h3]Basic Information[/h3][h3]Password[/h3][h3]Email Preferences[/h3][h3]Message Notifications[/h3][h3]Site Preferences[/h3][h3]Forum Preferences[/h3]
I do not see an invisible or online status listed under any of them.

Which heading should it be under?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

Melissa, It is under Site Preferences. Just check the box. You can also go temporarily invisable by going to the bottom of any page and clicking on Make me Inactive (hidden) to the right of the number of Members and Guests on the forum. You can still do stuff just nobody sees you are logged in...JJ

Currently, there are *236*  Active Users   (45 Members and 191 Guests) Make me Inactive (hidden)
Huddler Admin

[h3]Recent Discussions[/h3]
[h3]Site Preferences[/h3]
Invisible Mode(?)

Remove Homepage Carousel

Remove Nested Quotes in Replies

Hide Social Sharing Tools(?)

Preferred Editor TypeRich Text Editor  BB Code Editor  
[h3]Forum[/h3]


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 15, 2013)

Site Preferences....


----------



## jammo (Feb 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity, I looked at site preference on my account and there is not a "invisible mode"!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

jam46 said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked at site preference on my account and there is not a "invisible mode"!


That is interesting, it may be a recent change to the system. I will investigate...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 15, 2013)

[h3]Just checked mine again....below is what I found.  Now...I did click the invisible mode....we will see if it works or not.  I am online right now.  My info shows that I am online.[/h3]
Kat
[h3] [/h3][h3]Site Preferences[/h3]
Invisible Mode(?)

Remove Homepage Carousel

Remove Nested Quotes in Replies

Hide Social Sharing Tools(?)

Preferred Editor TypeRich Text Editor  BB Code Editor


----------



## jammo (Feb 15, 2013)

I just checked again and does not show. Could that be because of some other selection made?

Allen


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

Kat your Online indicator thingy is not Green. And says you are Offline...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay----just doing a test Chef!  Thanks dear!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2013)

[h3]Site Preferences[/h3]
Remove Homepage Carousel

Remove Nested Quotes in Replies

Hide Social Sharing Tools(?)

These are my options under Site Preferences.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 15, 2013)

It's not there for me.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

I was also invisible, but it appears that the feature has been removed.
Too bad, I used invisible mode because whenever the computer is on, It's connected to the forum....but I'm not always in front of the computer.
I used invisible mode so that if someone sends me a PM, they won't think I'm intentionally ignoring them.
Can it be brought back?

~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Feb 15, 2013)

jam46 said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked at site preference on my account and there is not a "invisible mode"!


Same here. Below is a copy of what I show:
[h3]Site Preferences[/h3]
Remove Homepage Carousel

Remove Nested Quotes in Replies

Hide Social Sharing Tools(?)

Preferred Editor Type


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 15, 2013)

The feature has been removed.

We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 15, 2013)

I never log out.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> The feature has been removed.
> We apologize for any inconvenience.



What a bummer!

Why?


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 15, 2013)

Invisible....not really.....everyone leaves footprints.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

It's not about being anonymous and untraceable, not even close!
I used it for the reason stated above.


~Martin


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 15, 2013)

Prolly a cost thing...


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> The feature has been removed.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.


I hope this isn't the final answer


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

I sent a message to Jeff, we'll see.


~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2013)

This isn't helping any with my attempt at quitting smoking!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2013)

That feature was intended to be a benefit for premier members but for some reason was on for everyone. Jeff and I talked about and the decision was to turn it off. I still need to get it turned on for premier members


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

I bought Jeff's book, I buy from forum sponsors on almost a weekly basis and I've supported the forum in other ways.
Now I have to be a premier member just so I can go invisible?

I'm not made of money!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Feb 15, 2013)

Rank does have it's privileges.....or should I say " It's good to be the king"......Mel Brooks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2013)

Martin that is something to talk to Jeff about because he its the one who can decide to change it. I injure you said you sent him a pm also but i will talk to him as well


----------



## candycoated (Feb 15, 2013)

How much does it cost to be a premium member?


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 15, 2013)

candycoated said:


> How much does it cost to be a premium member?


This should help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136291/premier-membership-info-recommendation#post_935196


----------



## jp61 (Feb 15, 2013)

How long before it is turned back on? Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2013)

Its back on for Premier Members


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Brian that is just one more great benefit for Premier Members...JJ


----------

